# Portal - Could not load "library client"



## Teon297 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just installed The Orange Box, and everything seemed to go well. Portal opens fine, but after it goes past the opening Valve image, and then the Powered by Source one, and then it crashes to the desktop with the error message, "Could not load library client". Anyone have any suggestions?

I use Windows Vista, and pass all the minimum requirements, and all but one of the recommended requirements to run this game.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Do the other games in the Orange Box work?


----------



## JohnnyKat (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey sorry to interrupt here but this post hasn't been responded to in 2 months so ya, My other Orange box games work


----------

